
Elon Musk: I will “eat my hat” if a competitor’s rocket flies before 2023 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/elon-musk-i-will-eat-my-hat-if-a-competitors-rocket-flies-before-2023/
======
gvb
The headline elides the critical part of Musk's criteria: "[I]f that rocket
_flies a national security spacecraft_ before 2023."

